# PuzzleProz Lube? Silicone Spray?



## Cronus616 (Oct 23, 2008)

I recently got some PuzzleProz lubricant which I've heard is better than silicone spray. Apparently it makes your pieces 'glide over each other with no resistance' and is much better than silicone spray.

In actuality it pretty much ruined my DIY. I applied puzzleproz lube using their method and it made my cube just SO slow. Just really unbearable to solve. So I re-lubed it with silicone and its still slow. I've tried washing the pieces to get all the excess lube off, then applying silicone and no difference.

What do i do?


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Oct 23, 2008)

What type of cube have this problem? I think this could be a plastic type issue, no ABS plastic cube types (e, d and i think f and c too) has a different response to silicone. maybe try to wash harder.


----------



## Cronus616 (Oct 23, 2008)

i've only tried it on my PuzzleProz square-1 and type-a diy
type-a's should be fine with puzzleproz lube right?
its a puzzleproz cube after all.......


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Oct 23, 2008)

I have had pretty good luck with puzzleproz cube lube, but I personally think it does not last as long as silicone spray.

Wipe all the cubies clean, putting forth a little effort to scrape old stuff that might be stuck on the cubies. You will not get good results if old stuff is left on the cubies.

Next, reassemble the cube, leaving out an edge piece (and maybe its neighboring corner pieces). Point the syringe upward and pull the plunger outward just an eighth of an inch. The purpose of pulling outward is to open the pathway so the lube will not explode when you try to apply it. Now gently apply a couple drops on the surface where the edge and 2 corner pieces will rub. Pop the pieces in, and work it for at least 10 seconds. Now flip the cube 180 degrees (putting D face on top) and do the process again with a couple drops.

Try not to get too much cube lube in, or it will get slightly sluggish. You might need to reapply a couple drops after a week. You can tell when there is too much cube lube. The cube makes more of a "slopping" sound (like there is water in there) rather than a crispy sound. Then it needs to be cleaned before reapplying lube or spray.

I prefer CRC heavy duty silicone spray rather than cube lube. I hear Jig-A-Loo might be even better.

Be sure to work the pieces soon after applying lube or spray. With some products cubies may fuse together (due to spray propellants) if you wait too long.


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 23, 2008)

You probably overlubed it.

Or, you assembled it wrong.


----------



## brunson (Oct 23, 2008)

I vote for overlubed. I used to lube my storebought cubes a couple of times a week and they would get gummy. Now I lube my DIYs about once a month, if that.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi, i bougth 2 yugas from rubikfans on ebay. The cubes came lubed with this "water" type silicone. The cubes rigth out of the box was amazing and with smooth cubesmith tiles instantly became my best cube (old type d: fat screws and white core). Anyway i bougth 2 yugas from 9spuzzles.com and this cubes came barely lubed with the same "water" type silicone (not common spray) so the cubes was not that good as the rubikfans i think for the less amount of lube (the cubes from 9spuzzles.com came whit old screws and new (crappy) black core, but simce this guy sells old type a core i replace it rigth after i noticed of the new yuga black core). So my 2 questions are:

1.- What type of lube do you think guys is better (water type like puzzleproz lube or a common silicone spray).

2.- Is totally necesary to wash all the cubies if i want to change lube from water type silicone to common spray.

Thank`s


----------



## samsung4123 (Nov 29, 2008)

flakod2 said:


> Hi, i bougth 2 yugas from rubikfans on ebay. The cubes came lubed with this "water" type silicone. The cubes rigth out of the box was amazing and with smooth cubesmith tiles instantly became my best cube (old type d: fat screws and white core). Anyway i bougth 2 yugas from 9spuzzles.com and this cubes came barely lubed with the same "water" type silicone (not common spray) so the cubes was not that good as the rubikfans i think for the less amount of lube (the cubes from 9spuzzles.com came whit old screws and new (crappy) black core, but simce this guy sells old type a core i replace it rigth after i noticed of the new yuga black core). So my 2 questions are:
> 
> 1.- What type of lube do you think guys is better (water type like puzzleproz lube or a common silicone spray).
> 
> ...


hi
people say that the watery silicone is good but normal silicone lasts longer


----------



## Pietersmieters (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol when I got that lube from puzzleproz i didn't know there was lube in that thing and sprayed it all on my pc screen , but it's ok now..


----------

